# 92 Compact Width Of 1.50"?



## GIGANTORE (Jul 1, 2018)

1.50" - isn't that kind of really THICK for a concealed carry (inside waistband?) I know some here must carry it though (?) so I'd like to ask your opinion? It's one gun I am considering for Home D and POSSIBLY also carry so I'm trying to determine if the dual roles are feasible. Most every gun that is popular for carry seems thinner that that? Thanks for your comments...


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

1 1/8 is more like it. Most hammer fired Beretta's have decockers and the width measurement at the decockers is what gives it the 1.50


----------

